# Bramble' Little Sister



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Just thought you'd like to see pictures of my new Little Girl!!!!

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd479/Amanda_Midgley/Mabel/


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, I love them!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY WORD!!!! what a cute little muffin!!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous little pup


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is gorgeous .. hello little Mabel xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow they are gorgeous!!!! xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mabel is lovely. Is she home yet?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi baby Mabel You are very cute. You remind me of Kendal's Delta a bit, with those lovely markings.


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, yes she's home, today is day 5 and she's settling in very well. Only main problem we have is trying to feed them both separately they both seem to want to eat each others food and not their own!!!!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Super cute, little Mabel  Good luck with both of them, you will have heaps of fun


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

oh how sweet


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Mabel's very cute. Looks like Bramble's a bichon? I have a 3yr old bichon, Alf and newish cockapoo pup, Rupert. They're really good mates. Only problem is Rupert's busy pulling out Alf's tail! For some reason he lets him do it! Best of luck with your two. They look very happy together.x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Mandy she is lovely what a beautiful face. Have they got same mom or dad ? Cant wait to meet her . Is Bramble ok with her ? x


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Different Mum and Dad but same combination as Bramble ie Mum Working cocker spaniel and Dad Toy poodle, but mum was a red roan cocker and Dad Red Toy Poodle, Brambles mum was a black and white roan cocker. Brambles nose was a little put out to start with and we took a few nights to sort out the sleeping arrangements, but both settling down really well now, although I feel so sorry for Bramble a lot of the time as Mabel just jumps and hangs on her all the time!!!! I would love to come to the Clumber Park meet but a little worried as Mabel won't have had her 2nd lot of vaccinations, but it would be great for her socially I think?


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes she's defo Belle's sister!! And the pup i almost chose! Funny eh?
How are you getting on? Belle is SUCH a demanding wee thing! Saw her brothers last week and they were SO chilled.....Hmm picked the wrong one!!! lol x


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Sunfires79 said:


> Yes she's defo Belle's sister!! And the pup i almost chose! Funny eh?
> How are you getting on? Belle is SUCH a demanding wee thing! Saw her brothers last week and they were SO chilled.....Hmm picked the wrong one!!! lol x


Mabel was the last puppy left, so I had know choice, but she is gorgeous so very happy. The only thing I am finding is she is so insecure, I could almost carry her around in papoose, the only time she stopped crying to start with was to have her near to me. She is getting slightly better but not much, she cried endlessly at night, for hours........... a baby would have cried themselves to sleep ages before!

She is very clever tho, she is already coming to her name and sitting. She sticks up for herself very well against my other older Cockerpoo. Think she's gonna be a handful, but will be a challenge!

How are you doing with Belle, once they've had their jabs would be lovely to get together for a walk locally, see if they remember each other!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mabel is beautiful, stunning colour.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

aww Belles sister! Another very pretty pup. Hmm crying at night....that sounds familiar lol. Good luck with your new little girl.xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

bramble said:


> she cried endlessly at night, for hours........... a baby would have cried themselves to sleep ages before!


Doesn't she cuddle up with Bramble at night then?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> Doesn't she cuddle up with Bramble at night then?


Are you putting Remy in with Flo then??


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

embee said:


> Doesn't she cuddle up with Bramble at night then?


I am hopeful they will get to that stage, but to start with Bramble kept moving away from her when she tried to, but the last couple of days she's actually let Mabel rest her head on her while they sleep during the day so, hopefully the day will come soon I can leave them together at night!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Are you putting Remy in with Flo then??


Flo sleeps in the utility room - quite a long room with a stone floor. When she was a baby she'd sometimes wee or poo on the floor but quickly grew out of it. I'm thinking if I just leave Remy 'loose' with her then if Remy messes on the floor Flo might get upset so will probably put Remy in the same room but in a crate with vet bed one end and puppy pad the other. Then will let Rem stay out with Flo once a bit older. But - who knows. Will see how they get on, how quickly they bond and how Flo reacts if Rem messes indoors. May need to put crated Remy elsewhere to begin.

What did you do with Wilf and Mable???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wondered what to do. Wilfs bed is just in the lounge and so toyed with putting Mable in the kitchen but like Kendal said if you are hoping that one day they'll sleep together put them together straight away. So Mables crate is in the lounge as well... she whimpered for a couple of minutes and he cried til 2.30.. he was fine with her in the house and playing, just could nt understand why we'd left her there lol . Keep meaning to leave her door open, she would be fine now but you just dont want to upset any routines x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> l... she whimpered for a couple of minutes and he cried til 2.30.. he was fine with her in the house and playing, just could nt understand why we'd left her there lol


Oh Wilf - what a sweet boy.

So my plan to put Remy in a crate in utility room until clean at night and settled with Flo is the right plan - good


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> Oh Wilf - what a sweet boy.
> 
> So my plan to put Remy in a crate in utility room until clean at night and settled with Flo is the right plan - good


I think thats what I'd be inclined to do.... I suppose if it does nt appear to work you can review, but I can see what you're saying about Flo not being happy if Remy goes to the loo in her bedroom


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> So my plan to put Remy in a crate in utility room until clean at night and settled with Flo is the right plan - good


That's what I do Mandy, although Izzy is clean and dry at night, I'm not sure what she'll do when she wakes up if not in the crate. Once Phoebe was ok with Izzy I started leaving Izzy out the crate in the day time if I went out without them. I'm planning to make the leap next week of letting them sleep together at night - I'll leave the crate up and the door open, but I'm sure Izzy will be with Phoebe - when I say "bedtime" she always gets in the bed with Phoebe, never into her crate. I might put a puppy pad down at the door, just in case!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous pup! & you're other dog resembles my Izzie before she was clipped


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I think thats what I'd be inclined to do.... I suppose if it does nt appear to work you can review, but I can see what you're saying about Flo not being happy if Remy goes to the loo in her bedroom


If Remy did mess in Flo's bedroom, Flo is such a greedy guts I think she might 'clean it up'. I'd be thinking how good Remy was and Flo would be having a midnight feast  (JD said that their mums still 'cleaned up' after their barf fed puppies!!!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was just going to say second hand NI cant be that bad


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I was just going to say second hand NI cant be that bad


Ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Quite early on we stopped using the crate for Bess .... she wanted to sleep on the bed or sofa in our kitchen with Maisie. Maisie looked a bit surprised to see Bess hop up onto "her" sofa at first but they were soon happily snuggling up together ... Bess settle more easily this way.

Bess will usually do a wee/poo on newspaper on the floor ... not sure when, but its before 6am. Maisie totally ignores it (they are both on NI).


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Quite early on we stopped using the crate for Bess .... she wanted to sleep on the bed or sofa in our kitchen with Maisie. Maisie looked a bit surprised to see Bess hop up onto "her" sofa at first but they were soon happily snuggling up together ... Bess settle more easily this way.
> 
> Bess will usually do a wee/poo on newspaper on the floor ... not sure when, but its before 6am. Maisie totally ignores it (they are both on NI).


Oh that's interesting - so they settled down together at night really quickly. Amazing that little Bess will get off the sofa to use the newspaper at night - very clever puppy. Are you going to St Albans or Surrey meet - would love to see Maisie with Bess.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Oh that's interesting - so they settled down together at night really quickly. Amazing that little Bess will get off the sofa to use the newspaper at night - very clever puppy. Are you going to St Albans or Surrey meet - would love to see Maisie with Bess.


The St Albans meet is tomorrow isn't it .... I was hoping to make a late decision to join you ... but unfortunately Bess's kennel cough has decided it for me ... I couldn't risk passing it on to the other dogs.  ... maybe next time ...

We'll definitely be at the Surrey meet on 9th October though.


----------

